# Maple Cream, Cinnamon, Vanilla, and Bourbon Barrel Aged Maple Syrup for Sale! We Ship!



## DeerHaven (Oct 20, 2006)

We had an above average production of maple syrup last season so have made some special infused syrups, bourbon barrel aged syrup, and are now able to make delicious maple cream. We can ship to anyone in the US and will charge the actual shipping. I accept PayPal or postal money orders. To view our products please check out the "Wengert's Sugar Shack" page on facebook, or just order through HT. Our prices are:

12.7oz/375ml glass bottles of Bourbon Barrel Aged Maple Syrup: $20.00
12.7oz/375ml glass bottles of Ceylon Cinnamon Infused Maple Syrup: $20.00
12.7oz/375ml glass bottles of Vanilla Bean Infused Maple Syrup: $20.00

1lb container Maple Cream: $15.00
1/2 lb container Maple Cream: $8.00 or 2 for $15.00

We still have a few quarts and half gallon jugs available 

1/2 gallon Pure Maple Syrup: $20.00
1/4 gallon Pure Maple Syrup: $10.00

Please let me know what you would like and we will do our best to get it out to you ASAP!


----------



## timMe (Mar 28, 2018)

What is maple cream ? And what would be the shipping cost for a 1/2 gallon of syrup to 74864, also can you send an invoice as I do not have a pp account and don't often see the post office.. Thanks..


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Those sound amazing


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

yessss sounds delicious.


----------



## DeerHaven (Oct 20, 2006)

timMe said:


> What is maple cream ? And what would be the shipping cost for a 1/2 gallon of syrup to 74864, also can you send an invoice as I do not have a pp account and don't often see the post office.. Thanks..


Maple cream is maple syrup that has been heated to 22 degrees above the boiling point of water, cooled to room temp and then stirred until a very thick and creamy texture is achieved. It can be spread on toast, as a glaze or frosting for cookies, etc, but my favorite is just to eat it with a spoon. A little goes a long way and it melts in your mouth.
Shipping will be $13.65 for a half gallon in a flat rate box, we can fit other things in the box for that cost if you'd like to try cream or an infused syrup. 
I will take a personal check and will ship when it clears. Thanks so much for your interest, Paula


----------



## timMe (Mar 28, 2018)

Paula,
Message sent..
Thank you..


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

would like shipping charges for 74365, for a half gallon of syrup.


----------



## timMe (Mar 28, 2018)

copperhead46 said:


> would like shipping charges for 74365, for a half gallon of syrup.


Being a fellow Okie I wanted to look at your dexter page but it kept bringing up laptops.. We haven't broke open our syrup yet but Paula shipped quick..


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

timMe said:


> Being a fellow Okie I wanted to look at your dexter page but it kept bringing up laptops.. We haven't broke open our syrup yet but Paula shipped quick..


I took my web page down a couple of years ago, I just have a facebook page now. It's under New Day Dexters, too.


----------



## KED326 (Jul 24, 2018)

A few of these items sounds delicious. No shipping into Canada ?


----------



## DeerHaven (Oct 20, 2006)

copperhead46 said:


> would like shipping charges for 74365, for a half gallon of syrup.[/ Shipping a half gallon will be $13.65. There would also be room for other items if you would like. Thanks


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

DeerHaven said:


> We had an above average production of maple syrup last season so have made some special infused syrups, bourbon barrel aged syrup, and are now able to make delicious maple cream. We can ship to anyone in the US and will charge the actual shipping. I accept PayPal or postal money orders. To view our products please check out the "Wengert's Sugar Shack" page on facebook, or just order through HT. Our prices are:
> 
> 12.7oz/375ml glass bottles of Bourbon Barrel Aged Maple Syrup: $20.00
> 12.7oz/375ml glass bottles of Ceylon Cinnamon Infused Maple Syrup: $20.00
> ...


I would like a half gal of syrup and two 1/2 lb tubs of maple cream. I will pay with pay pal, if you will message your account info, and I'll send you my address..


----------



## DeerHaven (Oct 20, 2006)

DeerHaven said:


> We had an above average production of maple syrup last season so have made some special infused syrups, bourbon barrel aged syrup, and are now able to make delicious maple cream. We can ship to anyone in the US and will charge the actual shipping. I accept PayPal or postal money orders. To view our products please check out the "Wengert's Sugar Shack" page on facebook, or just order through HT. Our prices are:
> 
> 12.7oz/375ml glass bottles of Bourbon Barrel Aged Maple Syrup: $20.00
> 12.7oz/375ml glass bottles of Ceylon Cinnamon Infused Maple Syrup: $20.00
> ...


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Recieved our maple syurp and maple cream Sat, had pancakes on Sun morning!!! Very good !
Thank you, Paula


----------

